# iMac SSD ou Fusion Drive ?



## NicoD- (20 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour

Je vais commander un nouvel iMac dans quelques jours mais j'aimerais avoir votre avis sur quelle option prendre entre :

 - 256 go SSD (1600)
 - 1 to Fusion Drive (idem)
 - 16 go RAM (idem)
 - Aucune option (1400)

Sachant que je ne peux en prendre qu'une. Ce serait cet iMac ici
Je l'ai 100 de moins car je peux avoir les tarifs éducation.

Je penche plutôt pour Fusion Drive même si je n'aurai pas besoin de 1 to. J'avais 320 go et j'utilisais 230 go mais avec une partition Windows de 70go (donc 250 dispo pour Mac OS X).
Sur les 256go du SSD, combien occupe Mac OS X ?
La différence à l'usage est t'elle vraiment flagrante entre SSD et Fusion puis entre Fusion et HDD (même si là je n'ai pas de doute) ?

Voici mon utilisation :
 - Coda, Skype, le basique quoi
 - Photoshop, After Effect à la limite
 - iWork
 - SimCity (2013)
 - GTA V (si jinstalle Windows et que ma CG le permet)
 - Un peu de Minecraft (combien de FPS à votre avis ?)

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Valligan (20 Janvier 2014)

Si tu as un support externe de stockage : NAS, Disque Dur Externe,... Les 256 Go en SSD seront un bon compromis car cela va accélérer grandement ton système (Après il faut voir si tu as besoin dimporter des données pour travailler). Du coup ça te donnes la réponse pour les 1 To de Fusion Drive.
  La RAM tu peux en rajouter plus tard pour moins cher sil y a un problème de lenteur.
  En ce qui concerne OS X Mavericks la Taille est de 5.29 Go. 

<source = https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/os-x-mavericks/id675248567?mt=12 >


----------



## Sly54 (20 Janvier 2014)

Valligan a dit:


> La RAM tu peux en rajouter plus tard pour moins cher sil y a un problème de lenteur.


Non car NicoD- est parti sur l'iMac 21" (RAM soudée).


----------



## Valligan (20 Janvier 2014)

Après il faut se demander si mettre plus de 8 Go de RAM est vraiment nécessaire.
J'aurais tendance à plutôt prôner le Processeur.


----------



## m1ch0u (21 Janvier 2014)

Pour jouer à GTA5 je ne sais pas si un Imac est très judicieux...

Autant acheter une PS3 ou une Xbox360 vu la dégringolade de leur tarif dernièrement et jouer sur un grand écran de télévision. Pour Minecraft il n'y aura pas de soucis.

Aprés sur le plan du travail, je pense que le Fusion te fournira une rapidité déjà suffisante avec un bon processeur derrière et une liberté au niveau du stockage.

Moi avec mon SSD 128go sur mon MBA, je suis tout le temps à guetter et à faire de la place. Tous mes films et fichiers volumineux sont sur un HDD 1to autoalimenté gros comme mon portefeuille mais bon je dois souvent transférer quoi...


----------



## Sly54 (21 Janvier 2014)

Valligan a dit:


> Après il faut se demander si mettre plus de 8 Go de RAM est vraiment nécessaire.


Pour Photoshop, si jamais NicoD- travaille sur de grosses images


----------



## Valligan (21 Janvier 2014)

Je veux bien entendre mais ce qu'il nous demande c'est de faire le choix sur une seule option. 

SSD si ça ne t'embêtes pas de devoir faire des choix au niveau du stockage après je ne sais pas si c'est handicapant le fusion drive par rapport au SSD au niveau de la rapidité de transfert. 

RAM s'il doit retoucher de grosses photos, a voir.


----------



## Sly54 (21 Janvier 2014)

Valligan a dit:


> Je veux bien entendre mais ce qu'il nous demande c'est de faire le choix sur une seule option.


Tu as raison 

En relisant le fil et en regardant sur le site d'Apple, je crois que le choix ne soit très simple : c'est soit SSD, soit Fusion drive.
Il m'apparait impensable de privilégier la RAM (16 Go) et de rester avec l'anémique disque dur 5400 tours/min 

En regardant les tests un peu partout, le Fusion drive est quasiment aussi rapide que le SSD. Il faut "juste" faire attention à ses sauvegardes, car si un élément constitutif du Fusion drive (le dd ou le SSD) meurt, alors il y a perte des données de l'ensemble du Fusion drive.

Du coup, je partirais sur le FD.


----------



## Valligan (21 Janvier 2014)

J&#8217;émets une possibilité : le Mac Mini.

On part sur celui à 829,00 &#8364;
Tu rajoutes un *Intel Core i7 quadric&#339;ur à 2,6 GHz                         [+ 100,00 &#8364;]
*La RAM tu gardes la même et tu la commande sur un site tiers on va dire 150 euros pour 16 Go.
Disque dur :
*- Fusion Drive de 1 To                         [+ 200,00 &#8364;] *
ou 
*- Disque SSD de 256 Go                         [+ 200,00 &#8364;]*On rajoute le clavier et la souris à 69 euros unité : 138 &#8364;.

Ce qui fait un total de 1.417,00 &#8364;, tu as ~200 euros pour acheter un écran.

Après ce qui va bloquer c'est la HD 4000 mais le Mac Mini qui devrait sortir bientôt (?) a de grandes chances d'embarquer l'Iris.

Ce n'est juste qu'une possibilité bien sûr.


----------



## rbart (21 Janvier 2014)

En usage classique bureautique/multimedia, le FD donne des perfs excellentes sans avoir à se soucier de l'espace disque et de son optimisation.
Automatiquement, les fichiers les plus utilisés se trouveront sur le SSD, et les trucs qui sont rarement accédés seront sur le HD.
Au final, c'est transparent et tu n'entends quasiment pas le disque tourner. C'est très confortable.
Par contre tu ne pourras pas installer ta partition bootcamp sur le SSD, elle sera obligatoirement sur le HD classique, à voir si ça te convient.
Pour ma part, sauf bonne raison précise, le FD présente le meilleur compromis.
Après, ça ne correspondra peut-être pas aux pros de l'image ou de la video, mais si c'est juste pour faire deux trois bricoles dans iMovie ou iPhoto et pour un usage domestique, c'est amplement suffisant et tu ne verras pas les différences de perfs avec le pur SSD.


----------



## Valligan (21 Janvier 2014)

Peux-tu choisir ce que tu mets dans la partie SSD ou HDD ?


----------



## rbart (21 Janvier 2014)

Non, l'interet du Fusion Drive est que tout se fait automatiquement pour donner l'impression que tu as un SSD de 1To ...
Sinon, tu peux "casser" le FD pour utiliser séparément les deux disques, à l'ancienne.


----------



## Valligan (21 Janvier 2014)

Automatique... Peut-on vraiment s'y fier et ne rien faire du tout... ?


----------



## rbart (21 Janvier 2014)

Valligan a dit:


> Automatique... Peut-on vraiment s'y fier et ne rien faire du tout... ?



C'est plus ou moins le principe de la mémoire cache, ça n'a rien de miraculeux, ce qui est utilisé souvent est mis sur le SSD et le reste va sur le disque. En général, tu ne travailles pas en permanence avec 300Go de données, donc l'essentiel se trouve sur le SSD.
Mais celui qui veut tout controler pour faire à la main ne doit pas prendre le FD, même si il fait suremement moins bien au final en y passant bien plus de temps.


----------



## Valligan (21 Janvier 2014)

Je me doutes bien, merci pour les précisions, cela change ma vision du Fusion Drive je vais prendre en considération pour mon futur Mac Mini.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h01 ----------

Par contre on peux acheter un FusionDrive que sur Apple ?


----------



## rbart (21 Janvier 2014)

Tout est décrit sur le site d'Apple, mais je trouve ce système vraiment excellent.
Si tu le fais à la main, tu vas naturellement mettre sur le SSD le système, les applis. Mais parmi ces fichiers, il y en a 50% qui ne sont jamais accédés (fichiers d'aides, images, langues, applis que tu n'utilises jamais) et qui prennent de la place sur le SSD pour rien.
D'autre part, tu vas surement mettre les données utilisateur, iTunes, iPhoto sur le HD ...
Le Fusion Drive va choisir automatiquement les fichiers que tu utilises le plus, qu'ils soient systèmes, applicatifs, données, caches ... et les mettre sur le SSD en tache de fond tout en laissant 4Go d'espace libre sur le SSD au minimum. Ainsi, si tu fais une grosse copie de données , les 4 premiers gigas s'écriront sur le SSD et ensuite ça débordera sur le HD. Une fois la copie terminée, l'OS utilisera des moments où il ne se passe pas grand chose pour bouger les données les moins utiles du SSD pour récupérer un tampon de 4Go.
Je ne connais personne qui serait capable de gérer aussi finement.
Par contre, je reconnais que pour celui qui bosse sur un gros fichier vidéo de 20Go, ce n'est pas forcément la meilleure solution, il préférerait surement le coller sur son SSD le temps du travail et l'archiver ensuite sur le HD.

Le fusion drive est uniquement dispo sur les machines apple à la commande.
On ne peut pas le rajouter après, sauf bidouille (il faut la place pour installer un HD et un SSD à l'intérieur du boitier).


----------



## Valligan (21 Janvier 2014)

Le seul soucis est que dans le cas du Mac Mini, où tu peux changer plus facilement de Disque dur tu ne peux pas l'acheter autre part que chez Apple.


----------



## rbart (21 Janvier 2014)

Petite précision qui peut être utile pour certains concernant le Fusion drive.
Il semble qu'il y ait un gros problème avec les iMac 2013 Fusion drive lors de l'utilisation d'une carte son externe ...
A vérifier pour ceux qui sont intéressés.


----------



## Sly54 (21 Janvier 2014)

Valligan a dit:


> Par contre on peux acheter un FusionDrive que sur Apple ?


On peut se créer soi même un Fusion drive dès lors que l'on a un SSD et un dd (interne, ou externe, ou interne+externe) :
Fusion Drive : explications et essais sur un "ancien" Mac ou bien
http://www.mac4ever.com/actu/75301_un-pas-a-pas-detaille-pour-creer-vos-propres-fusion-drive


----------



## Valligan (21 Janvier 2014)

Il y aura toujours cet effet d'automatisation de fichiers qui sont le plus utilisés qui se regroupent dans le SSD ?


----------



## rbart (21 Janvier 2014)

Oui, ça marche pareil.


----------



## Sly54 (21 Janvier 2014)

Valligan a dit:


> Il y aura toujours cet effet d'automatisation de fichiers qui sont le plus utilisés qui se regroupent dans le SSD ?


Oui (*). Puisque c'est la raison d'être du Fusion drive.

(*) d'après mes lectures puisque je n'ai aps de FD


----------



## NicoD- (21 Janvier 2014)

Merci pour toutes ces réponses 

Je pense aller vers le FD car 256 go me semblent peu surtout si je veux mettre Windows.
8 go de ram suffiront je pense car je n'édite pas de grosses photos (c'est surtout pour du webdesign donc icones voire design). J'avais 8go et c'était parfait  Après est-il possible de faire rajouter de la ram en Apple Store ? Si oui, ça coute combien d'iPhone ? 

Pour le Mac Mini, je tiens à garder 2 écrans puis l'HD 4000 pour les jeux c'est vraiment pas top. Surtout que ça revient pratiquement au même prix et un i7 me servirait pas :/

Merci encore


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2014)

NicoD- a dit:


> Je pense aller vers le FD car 256 go me semblent peu *surtout si je veux mettre Windows*.
> 8 go de ram suffiront je pense car je n'édite pas de grosses photos (c'est surtout pour du webdesign donc icones voire design). J'avais 8go et c'était parfait  Après est-il possible de faire rajouter de la ram en Apple Store ? Si oui, ça coute combien d'iPhone ?
> 
> Pour le Mac Mini, je tiens à garder 2 écrans puis l'HD 4000 pour les jeux c'est vraiment pas top. Surtout que ça revient pratiquement au même prix et un i7 me servirait pas :/
> ...



Avant de mettre Windows sur une machine avec FD, essaye de trouver les posts qui traitent de ce sujet épineux.


----------



## Sly54 (21 Janvier 2014)

NicoD- a dit:


> Après est-il possible de faire rajouter de la ram en Apple Store ?


Non, pas sur l'iMac 21".


----------



## rbart (21 Janvier 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> Avant de mettre Windows sur une machine avec FD, essaye de trouver les posts qui traitent de ce sujet épineux.



Ca marche sans souci avec le Fusion drive 1To, c'est plus compliqué avec le 3To.


----------



## iluro_64 (22 Janvier 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Tu as raison
> 
> En relisant le fil et en regardant sur le site d'Apple, je crois que le choix ne soit très simple : c'est soit SSD, soit Fusion drive.
> Il m'apparait impensable de privilégier la RAM (16 Go) et de rester avec l'anémique disque dur 5400 tours/min
> ...



Je plussoie !
S'il y a une seule option à prendre pour un iMac 21,5", c'est le FD ! Qu'on se le dise ! 
Un DD à 5400 t/mn sur une telle machine est le dernier "scandale" d'Apple. C'est indigne de cette machine.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2014)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Je plussoie !
> S'il y a une seule option à prendre pour un iMac 21,5", c'est le FD ! Qu'on se le dise !
> Un DD à 5400 sur une telle machine est le dernier "scandale" d'Apple. C'est indigne de cette machine.



Je plussoie également !!

En ce qui me concerne je prendrais un SSD de 512 Go à la place du FD de 1 To, avec un bon DD externe pour y déplacer les dossiers peu utilisés ou trop volumineux


----------



## fau6il (22 Janvier 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> Je plussoie également !!
> 
> En ce qui me concerne je prendrais un SSD de 512 Go à la place du FD de 1 To, avec un bon DD externe pour y déplacer les dossiers peu utilisés ou trop volumineux



_Paroles d'un sage_


----------



## iluro_64 (22 Janvier 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> Je plussoie également !!
> 
> En ce qui me concerne je prendrais un SSD de 512 Go à la place du FD de 1 To, avec un bon DD externe pour y déplacer les dossiers peu utilisés ou trop volumineux



Je plussoie aussi !
C'est un problème de budget. Mais j'envisage cette solution, car j'ai du DDE en "pagaille". Il me faudra aussi trouver un dock ou un adaptateur pour passer les DD en FW800/USB 2 en Thunderbolt !


----------



## fau6il (22 Janvier 2014)

iluro_64 a dit:


> un adaptateur pour passer les DD en FW800/USB 2 en Thunderbolt !



_L'adaptateur_ _(qui n'est pas prévu pour FW400  )_ _FW800 te coûtera la modique somme de 29,00 _


----------



## iluro_64 (22 Janvier 2014)

fau6il a dit:


> _L'adaptateur_ _(qui n'est pas prévu pour FW400  )_ _FW800 te coûtera la modique somme de 29,00 _



Oh la la ! Une ruine  ! 
Ça devrait me suffire puisque les FW800 se chaînent


----------



## JLB21 (22 Janvier 2014)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Je plussoie aussi !
> C'est un problème de budget. Mais j'envisage cette solution, car j'ai du DDE en "pagaille". Il me faudra aussi trouver un dock ou un adaptateur pour passer les DD en FW800/USB 2 en Thunderbolt !



Personnellement, j'ai adopté le Hub Thunderbolt/e-Sata La CIE auquel je connecte alternativement deux boitiers Storeva Silverdrive Plus U3 ou un WD triple interface dont e-sata/FW 800.


----------



## Chipotle (22 Janvier 2014)

Je suis dans la même situation (achat d'un futur iMac 27'') mais il me semble qu'un 256 Go reste suffisant pour faire tourner énormement d'applis OSX + windows 7. Après il est clair qu'il faut y ajouter un support externe pour les données. J'ai pour ma part, un NAS depuis longtemps et c'est la solution pour les gros fichiers. Avec cet iMac j'ajouterai peut être un DD externe supplémentaire...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2014)

Chipotle a dit:


> Je suis dans la même situation (achat d'un futur iMac 27'') mais il me semble *qu'un 256 Go reste suffisant* pour faire tourner énormement d'applis OSX + windows 7. Après il est clair qu'il faut y ajouter un support externe pour les données. J'ai pour ma part, un NAS depuis longtemps et c'est la solution pour les gros fichiers. Avec cet iMac j'ajouterai peut être un DD externe supplémentaire...



A mon avis 256 Go sont insuffisants, *surtout si tu veux mettre Windows*, si tu le peux passe à 512 Go
Il faut garder de la place de libre sur le SSD


----------



## Chipotle (22 Janvier 2014)

Windows ne pese que 20 Go + OS X (ne doit pas peser plus de 20 Go) + 10 grosses applications, je ne pense pas que tu dépasses les 150 Go...


----------



## Valligan (23 Janvier 2014)

Chipotle a dit:


> Je suis dans la même situation (achat d'un futur iMac 27'') mais il me semble qu'un 256 Go reste suffisant pour faire tourner énormement d'applis OSX + windows 7. Après il est clair qu'il faut y ajouter un support externe pour les données. J'ai pour ma part, un NAS depuis longtemps et c'est la solution pour les gros fichiers. Avec cet iMac j'ajouterai peut être un DD externe supplémentaire...



Surtout que toi tu pourras changer la RAM.


----------



## Chipotle (23 Janvier 2014)

Exactement, c'est l'avantage du 27''. 
Le thunderbolt et l'USB 3 permettent aussi d'accompagner le SSD pour la partie stockage avec une vitesse proche d'un disque dur interne.

Je pose la question, qui peut remplir 200 Go d'applications??


----------



## biblio2 (23 Janvier 2014)

Chipotle a dit:


> Exactement, c'est l'avantage du 27''.
> Le thunderbolt et l'USB 3 permettent aussi d'accompagner le SSD pour la partie stockage avec une vitesse proche d'un disque dur interne.


Es-tu sûr qu'un disque en USB3 est aussi rapide (ou presque) qu'un disque interne?
Ce serais pour la photo (raw) et le montage vidéo. Donc mes images seraient sur les disques externes.


----------



## iluro_64 (23 Janvier 2014)

Chipotle a dit:


> Exactement, c'est l'avantage du 27''.
> Le thunderbolt et l'USB 3 permettent aussi d'accompagner le SSD pour la partie stockage avec une vitesse proche d'un disque dur interne.
> 
> Je pose la question, qui peut remplir 200 Go d'applications??



Je n'ai pas énormément d'applications, et ça me prend un peu moins de 25 Go.
Si je comprends bien, tu prends bien soin de ne pas avoir les données que tu crées et gères ensuite ailleurs que sur un/plusieurs DDE. Si je comprends toujours bien, ta masse globale de données reste très modérée. Tu n'accèdes pas à de gros fichiers tels que photos ou films depuis le SSD.

Si c'est le cas, tu as raison, pas besoin de mettre davantage de SSD, jusqu'au jour où tu sera un peu juste. Mais cela dépend de ce que tu fais avec ta machine.


----------



## Chipotle (23 Janvier 2014)

Avec un NAS, j'ai pris l'habitude de mettre mes fichiers sur cette partition. Contrairement à beaucoup de personnes, je ne travaille pas des fichiers volumineux, type vidéo.
Les débits d'un DD en USB 3 pour des fichiers volumineux reste pour le commun des mortels, une bonne solution. Il s'agit juste de mon avis.
Je précise que pour l'instant, je travaille avec un PC et que le changement vers un iMac est assez proche.


----------



## Sly54 (23 Janvier 2014)

biblio2 a dit:


> ECe serais pour la photo (raw) et le montage vidéo. Donc mes images seraient sur les disques externes.


A l'époque (pas si lointaine) de l'USB2 et du Firewire, le FW est systématiquement conseillé pour la vidéo à cause de la stabilité des débits.

Je me demande si ça n'est pas la même chose entre USB3 et Thunderbolt, ou le TB serait à privilégier pour la vidéo


----------



## iluro_64 (23 Janvier 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> A l'époque (pas si lointaine) de l'USB2 et du Firewire, le FW est systématiquement conseillé pour la vidéo à cause de la stabilité des débits.
> 
> Je me demande si ça n'est pas la même chose entre USB3 et Thunderbolt, ou le TB serait à privilégier pour la vidéo



Si mes lectures sont toujours saines : USB 2, USB 3 même combat 
Mais peut-être que le futur USB 3.1 sera meilleur sur le plan de la régularité du débit.
Ton analogie USB 2/USB 3 vs FW/Thunderbolt me semble tout à fait pertinente !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2014)

Chipotle a dit:


> Avec un NAS, j'ai pris l'habitude de mettre mes fichiers sur cette partition.



Avec un seul DD externe pour y déposer tes fichiers, tu n'as pas de sauvegarde, vu que tes données ne sont qu'à un seul endroit, c'est la porte ouverte aux pertes en cas de pépin. Il serait sage de prévoir un deuxième DDE pour cela.

Autre solution, prendre un FD et utiliser le seul DDE comme Time Machine.


----------



## fau6il (23 Janvier 2014)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Oh la la ! Une ruine  !
> Ça devrait me suffire puisque les FW800 se chaînent



_Exactement!_


----------



## Chipotle (23 Janvier 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> Avec un seul DD externe pour y déposer tes fichiers, tu n'as pas de sauvegarde, vu que tes données ne sont qu'à un seul endroit, c'est la porte ouverte aux pertes en cas de pépin. Il serait sage de prévoir un deuxième DDE pour cela.
> 
> Autre solution, prendre un FD et utiliser le seul DDE comme Time Machine.



Un NAS te sert aussi à doubler les sauvegardes avec la notion de RAID.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2014)

Chipotle a dit:


> Un NAS te sert aussi à doubler les sauvegardes avec la notion de RAID.



Si tu le mets en RAID1 ou 5 ...


----------



## CBi (23 Janvier 2014)

Je viens apporter un vote de plus à l'option Fusion Drive = en utilisation quotidienne, je ne perçois aucune différence entre le FD de mon iMac et le SSD de mon MBA. Rapide et réactif. 

1To est sans doute trop gros pour la grande majorité des utilisateurs, mais 256Gb paraît à l'inverse un peu juste = il faudra faire des choix, soit ne pas stocker les photos, soit supprimer la musique, et surtout pas trop de vidéos = ce qui peut être jouable avec Flickr, iTunes Match et l'iTunes Store en vidéo.


----------



## iluro_64 (23 Janvier 2014)

CBi a dit:


> *Je viens apporter un vote de plus à l'option Fusion Drive = en utilisation quotidienne, je ne perçois aucune différence entre le FD de mon iMac et le SSD de mon MBA. Rapide et réactif. *
> 
> 1To est sans doute trop gros pour la grande majorité des utilisateurs, mais 256Gb paraît à l'inverse un peu juste = il faudra faire des choix, soit ne pas stocker les photos, soit supprimer la musique, et surtout pas trop de vidéos = ce qui peut être jouable avec Flickr, iTunes Match et l'iTunes Store en vidéo.



Voilà une information que je trouve très intéressante et qui m'apparaît aussi très pertinente.

Même si je délaissais le FD pout le SSD, je pense que 500 Go permettent de fonctionner comme je le fais aujourd'hui avec le DDI de mon iMac, avec une partie des données "lourdes" en en cours dans la partie Données de base de la machine.


----------



## NicoD- (23 Janvier 2014)

Merci pour vos avis. Je prendrai Fusion Drive.

J'ai maintenant une autre question : Intel Iris Pro 5200 ou GT 750M 1go ?
Car j'ai vu des bench des deux et j'ai l'impression que l'Iris Pro tourne mieux pour les jeux. Après je me suis peut être trompé de modèle. Ce serait surtout pour SimCity 5 en 1080p medium.

Car à ce moment là, mis à part le processeur un peu moins puissant je dépenserai 200 de moins avec FD.

Vous en pensez quoi ?

Merci


----------



## NicoD- (24 Janvier 2014)

Petit up

Merci


----------



## Chipotle (24 Janvier 2014)

La 750


----------



## NicoD- (25 Janvier 2014)

Et voilà iMac 21,5" i5 2,9GHz, GT 750M 1go, Fusion Drive 1to et 8go de RAM commandé !
Je vais enfin revivre de mon Intel Core 2 Duo et surtout ma CG Nvidia 5400M 256Mo et mon vieux 320go 7200tr/min ^^


----------



## iluro_64 (26 Janvier 2014)

NicoD- a dit:


> Et voilà iMac 21,5" i5 2,9GHz, GT 750M 1go, Fusion Drive 1to et 8go de RAM commandé !
> Je vais enfin revivre de mon Intel Core 2 Duo et surtout ma CG Nvidia 5400M 256Mo et mon vieux 320go 7200tr/min ^^



Quel oraison funèbre !


----------



## oldmachin (31 Mars 2014)

J'ai 3 questions :

- le FusionDrive 1 Tera  : combien fait la partie SSD en taille ? Il y a bien un ssd et un disque dur dans l'imac, 2 emplacements possibles alors ?

- est-il possible de faire un FusionDrive soit même avec par exemple le ssd interne et un disque dur externe ?

- est-ce possible de changer le disque interne (dd ou ssd), est-ce que ça met fin à la guarantie ?

C'est pour un iMac petit écran 

Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Mars 2014)

oldmachin a dit:


> 1) Combien fait la partie SSD en taille ?
> 
> 2) Deux emplacements possibles alors ?
> 
> ...



1) Probablement 120 Go.

2) Oui.

3) Oui (en lignes de commande).

4) Oui, mais c&#8217;est compliqué.

5) Oui.

P.-S.
Un SSD interne seul pour le système, les applications et les dossiers utilisateurs dont les données lourdes sont placées sur disques externes Thunderbolt en RAID 0, est la solution que j&#8217;ai choisie.

On peut aussi déporter les dossiers utilisateurs sur un volume externe, mais la bibliothèque de l&#8217;utilisateur n&#8217;étant plus sur le SSD interne, ça ralentit le fonctionnement.

On peut aussi tout mettre sur SSD externe en RAID 0, mais c&#8217;est très cher&#8230;


----------



## Sly54 (31 Mars 2014)

Pour le point 5) on peut faire faire le travail par un centre agréé sans perte de garantie (mais dans ce cas il faut payer la main d'oeuvre).


----------



## iluro_64 (31 Mars 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Pour le point 5) *on peut faire faire le travail par un centre agréé* sans perte de garantie (mais dans ce cas il faut payer la main d'oeuvre).



Je pense que tu devrais dire : *il faut* faire faire le travail par un centre agréé, en raison de la complexité des iMac actuels en ce qui concerne le montage et le démontage de l'écran


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Mars 2014)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Je pense que tu devrais dire : *il faut* faire faire le travail par un centre agréé, en raison de la complexité des iMac actuels en ce qui concerne le montage et le démontage de l'écran



Cest encore le démontage de lécran qui est le moins complexe (mais pas le moins délicat) : iMac Intel 21.5" EMC 2544 Repair - iFixit


----------



## iluro_64 (31 Mars 2014)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Cest encore le démontage de lécran qui est le moins complexe (mais pas le moins délicat) : iMac Intel 21.5" EMC 2544 Repair - iFixit



C'est pas le genre de truc où je me risquerai.
Ça, c'est un truc à perdre la garantie :afraid:


----------



## thierry37 (9 Avril 2014)

Après ces quelques mois / semaines avec un FusionDrive, est ce que vous en êtes content ?
ça remplit bien sa fonction, dans votre type d'utilisation ?


----------



## dante83200 (13 Octobre 2015)

thierry37 a dit:


> Après ces quelques mois / semaines avec un FusionDrive, est ce que vous en êtes content ?
> ça remplit bien sa fonction, dans votre type d'utilisation ?



Salut,
Je serai aussi très intéressé par les réponses a cette question .
moi aussi je vais bientôt switcher pour un 21.5 et donc je suis encore dans l'interrogation d'un ssd 256go  ou FD 1to


----------



## iluro_64 (13 Octobre 2015)

Je conseille de lire cette information publiée par Mac G :
http://www.macg.co/mac/2015/10/fusion-drive-la-derniere-pingrerie-dapple-91415.
Pour mémoire, si la capacité du SSD d'un Fusion Drive diminue, quoi qu'en dise Apple, quelle sera vraiment la performance ?

Si on peut faire l'effort financier, mieux vaut avoir un SSD.


----------



## dante83200 (13 Octobre 2015)

Ok merci pour la réponse et le lien,
Je vais donc prendre sur le site Apple,  le model a 1499€ et lui rajouter le ssd de 256go ce qui monte la note à 1739€, cela me parait plus sûr niveau perf et j'aurai plus qu'a lui rajouter un ssd externe en plus ou un simple hdd externe...


----------



## dante83200 (14 Octobre 2015)

Salut,
Je viens d'avoir un vendeur sur le store d'Apple par téléphone, ils m'assurent que le FD de 1to est bien en 128go de ssd et pas en 24... Et ainsi que celui de 2to.

EDIT: la vendeuse vient de me rappeler pour le dire qu'elle s'est tromper pfff le 1to est bien a 24go et le reste a 5400tm Lol et a partir du 2to ils passent a 128 go ssd mais toujours a 5400 tm voila.


----------



## Sly54 (14 Octobre 2015)

Un SSD de 24 Go : lol
Ca se rapproche plus d'un disque hybride


----------



## iluro_64 (14 Octobre 2015)

Et pendant ce temps, les prix de vente montent pendant que le prix des matériels baisse.
Je me demande si je ne vais pas rejoindre le clan du "foutage de gueule"


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Octobre 2015)

Ça ne serait pas le prix de la main d'oeuvre qui augmente, non!!


----------



## iluro_64 (14 Octobre 2015)

M'est avis que le coût de la main d'œuvre on cherche plutôt à la baisser ou à la faire baisser !


----------



## lineakd (14 Octobre 2015)

@iluro_64, je ne vais pas suivre le clan du "routage de gueule" mais plutôt de ceux qui prolongeront la vie de leur matériel apple et de regarder les "reconditionnés" quand ce sera le moment d'en changer. Bien dommage qu'apple ne fasse pas pour les smartphones.


----------



## iluro_64 (14 Octobre 2015)

lineakd a dit:


> @iluro_64, je ne vais pas suivre le clan du "routage de gueule" mais plutôt de ceux qui prolongeront la vie de leur matériel apple et de regarder les "reconditionnés" quand ce sera le moment d'en changer. Bien dommage qu'apple ne fasse pas pour les smartphones.



Les "re-conditionnés" sont une solution intéressante. Je l'ai fait pour un MBP 13" de mi-2010 acheté en janvier 2011. Il est toujours en service et répond à ce que j'attends de lui (seconde machine facilement transportable). Bien sûr, il a pris un coup de vieux, mais je pense que je vais lui offrir un SSD pour le revigorer.

En ce qui concerne le "foutage de gueule", je viens de regarder les derniers iMac 27", tous retina. Ça c'est du foutage de gueule. Il n'y a plus d'écran "basique". Personnellement, l'écran retina, je m'en fous comme de mes plus vieilles chaussettes. Ce qui m'intéressait dans l'iMac c'était sa capacité de calcul (option Core i7), le SSD, et la possibilité d'ajouter de la mémoire. Le modèle 2013, avec les options Core i7 et SSD 510 Go, l'avait coûté 2599 €. Pour avoir à peu près le même modèle, mais avec écran retina, il faut compter 3139 € en partant du modèle n°2 avec la CG AMD Radeon R9 M390 avec 2 Go de mémoire vidéo, ou en partant du modèle n°3 avec AMD Radeon R9 M395 avec 2 Go de mémoire vidéo. Dans le 1° cas les options i7 et SSD valent 360 € et 480 €. Dans le second cas elles valent 300 € et 240 €. Finalement, l'iMac n°3 avec une carte graphique plus puissante et les mêmes options coûte le même prix. Sur l'iMac n° 2 les options coûtent 840 € et dans le cas de l'iMac n° 3 elles coûtent 540 €. N'est-ce pas du foutage de gueule ? Est-ce une incitation à acheter le modèle n°3 ?


----------



## apupadi (14 Octobre 2015)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Les "re-conditionnés" sont une solution intéressante. Je l'ai fait pour un MBP 13" de mi-2010 acheté en janvier 2011. Il est toujours en service et répond à ce que j'attends de lui (seconde machine facilement transportable). Bien sûr, il a pris un coup de vieux, mais je pense que je vais lui offrir un SSD pour le revigorer.
> 
> En ce qui concerne le "foutage de gueule", je viens de regarder les derniers iMac 27", tous retina. Ça c'est du foutage de gueule. Il n'y a plus d'écran "basique". Personnellement, l'écran retina, je m'en fous comme de mes plus vieilles chaussettes. Ce qui m'intéressait dans l'iMac c'était sa capacité de calcul (option Core i7), le SSD, et la possibilité d'ajouter de la mémoire. Le modèle 2013, avec les options Core i7 et SSD 510 Go, l'avait coûté 2599 €. Pour avoir à peu près le même modèle, mais avec écran retina, il faut compter 3139 € en partant du modèle n°2 avec la CG AMD Radeon R9 M390 avec 2 Go de mémoire vidéo, ou en partant du modèle n°3 avec AMD Radeon R9 M395 avec 2 Go de mémoire vidéo. Dans le 1° cas les options i7 et SSD valent 360 € et 480 €. Dans le second cas elles valent 300 € et 240 €. Finalement, l'iMac n°3 avec une carte graphique plus puissante et les mêmes options coûte le même prix. Sur l'iMac n° 2 les options coûtent 840 € et dans le cas de l'iMac n° 3 elles coûtent 540 €. N'est-ce pas du foutage de gueule ? Est-ce une incitation à acheter le modèle n°3 ?



C'est aussi ma conclusion (cf. mon post sur la configuration idéale du nouvel iMac). On a l'impression que tout est fait pour nous inciter à passer sur la machine supérieure. La facturation des options à un prix indécent rend toute modification prohibitive, et vient s'aligner systématiquement sur le prix du modèle supérieur. C'est très pénible. Sans compter qu'on ne puisse mettre un CGU dédié sur l'iMac 21,5" : un 27" ou rien...


----------



## iluro_64 (15 Octobre 2015)

*@apupadi*
On en arrive à une conclusion lamentable. Pour avoir non pas une machine exceptionnelle mais une machine qui tienne la route longtemps, il faut la configurer dans le haut de gamme, c'est-à-dire choisir un iMac 27" modèle n° 3, ce qui permet, au passage de choisir une option carte graphique. Pour ceux qui s'obstine à choisir un Mac pour jouer, grosso modo c'est près de 3500 € ou rien, sans avoir l'assurance que la carte graphique la plus puissante sera suffisamment puissante pour entraîner tous les pixels de l'écran dans le cas des jeux d'action …


----------



## lineakd (15 Octobre 2015)

@iluro_64, un mac pour jouer... 
Il est bien plus simple de "monter" un pc de joueur qui lui sera évolutif et très facilement que de se prendre un iMac à 3500€.
Je crois bien que mon imac mi-2011 va encore durer quelques années.


----------



## CBi (15 Octobre 2015)

Il y a déjà eu il y a quelque temps un fil sur la même question (SSD ou Fusion Drive). Conclusion (que je partage pleinement): hormis pour des usages très particuliers, il n'y a pas de différence notable à l'utilisation d'un fusion drive par rapport à un SSD sur machine de bureau. Reste bien sûr à vérifier qu'il en est de même avec la nouvelle configuration, mais j'imagine peu Apple saborder la performance de ses produits. 
Attendons donc de voir les tests avant de hurler au loup.


----------



## iluro_64 (15 Octobre 2015)

lineakd a dit:


> @iluro_64, un mac pour jouer...
> Il est bien plus simple de "monter" un pc de joueur qui lui sera évolutif et très facilement que de se prendre un iMac à 3500€.
> Je crois bien que mon imac mi-2011 va encore durer quelques années.



Tout à fait de cet avis 

J'ai souvent précisé dans des posts "pré-retina", qu'il était préférable de jouer sur un PC d'une façon générale, à moins de disposer d'un iMac 27" et de la plus grosse carte graphique. J'ai aussi précisé que pour les jeux très gourmands en puissance graphique comme les jeux d'action, si on ne voulait pas être déçu il valait mieux se monter un "PC jeux" qui pourra être évolutif. Par ailleurs, je sais que de nombreux fanboys de Mac d'une part, et de jeux d'autre part on adopté une telle solution.

Reste maintenant à savoir comment les iMac Retina, ou tout comme, vont se comporter dans deux jeux "purs et durs". Mon sentiment, compte tenu des premiers retours de la génération précédente des iMac 5K, est que ces beaux écrans ne disposent pas de la carte graphique qui convient pour une telle utilisation.


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Octobre 2015)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Pour avoir non pas une machine exceptionnelle mais une machine qui tienne la route longtemps, il faut la configurer dans le haut de gamme, c'est-à-dire choisir un iMac 27" modèle n° 3, ce qui permet, au passage de choisir une option carte graphique.



C'est quoi une machine qui tienne la route longtemps ?

Personnellement, je ne crois pas que ce soit une question de puissance.

Les iMacs 24" de fin 2006 étaient plus puissants que les premiers modèles 20" mais ils sont passés à la trappe technologique dans la même charrette.

Je pense que c'est une erreur d'acheter une machine sur-dimensionnée à ses besoins en espérant qu'elle vous fera plus d'usage. On peut monter sur la Ram puisqu'il faut le faire à l'achat, mais c'est vraiment tout. Si on n'a pas besoin d'un calcul graphique poussé aujourd'hui, peu de chance qu'on en ait besoin après-après-demain. Et quand bien même, le GPU risque alors d'être dépassé, malgré le prix que l'option aura coûté.


Concernant la question, SSD ou Fusion Drive, je pense qu'il faut se concentrer sur la capacité de stockage. 256 Go seront-ils suffisants ?

J'ai quand même un gros doute, mais ça dépend de l'usage. Je sais, vous direz qu'on peut adjoindre un DD externe. Toutefois, il faut aussi penser aux sauvegardes et ce DD devra être doublé.


Sur le choix d'Apple d'adjoindre maintenant seulement 24 Go de flash à son Fusion Drive 1 To – de fait un disque hybride qui ne veut pas clairement dire son nom – je ne le pense pas résultant de considérations mercantiles mais bien technologiques. Par contre, l'option à 120 €, c'est bien mesquin comme Apple.


----------



## iluro_64 (16 Octobre 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> C'est quoi une machine qui tienne la route longtemps ?
> Personnellement, je ne crois pas que ce soit une question de puissance.



Disons simplement que lorsque j'avais mon vieil iMac 20" alu Core 2 Duo de 2009, je n'utilisai Handbrake que lorsque je ne pouvais pas faire autrement. Et que mon MBP 13" Core 2 Duo de 2010 n'a été sollicité qu'une seule fois pour cette usage.

Si je suis offert un iMac 27" l'an dernier avec un Core i7 et un SSD, c'est pour pouvoir utiliser Handbrake sans restriction, ne plus avoir de soucis de taille de documents avec Pages, FM Pro, et PS, aborder la vidéo, et disposer d'un confort d'utilisation que je n'ai pas avec mon MBP mi-2010. Pourtant mes deux machines sont équipés du même OS, Yosemite, les mêmes applications, et presque soumis aux mêmes usages.

Lorsque j'ai eu le PM 7500 que j'ai utilisé pendant 12 ans, ce sont les évolutions logicielles qui me l'ont fait abandonner. Mais j'aurais aussi pu le conserver en figeant OS et applications. Mais, à l'époque, je ressentais la nécessité de changer et d'aborder d'autres logiciels. Ce fut exactement la même chose lorsque j'ai décidé de passer à la machine que j'ai aujourd'hui, avec une contrainte supplémentaire. Sur le plan matériel il ne tenant pas aussi bien la route au bout de 5 ans que le PM 7500 au bout de 12 ans.

Je ne suis pas certain que je serai aussi exigeant dans 4 à 5 ans, et si j'aurai autant d'intérêt que j'en ai aujourd'hui. Cela pour dire que je ne sais pas si je ferai à nouveau le choix d'une machine surpuissante par rapport à mes besoins. Si l'OS n'est pas absorbé, alors je figerai OS et applications dans l'état car je ne pense pas qu'à cette époque-là mes besoins se soient accrus.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Octobre 2015)

> Je ne suis pas certain que je serai aussi exigeant dans 4 à 5 ans, et si j'aurai autant d'intérêt que j'en ai aujourd'hui. Cela pour dire que je ne sais pas si je ferai à nouveau le choix d'une machine surpuissante par rapport à mes besoins. Si l'OS n'est pas absorbé, alors je figerai OS et applications dans l'état car je ne pense pas qu'à cette époque-là mes besoins se soient accrus.



Entièrement d'accord avec ton raisonnement. Dans 4 ou 5 ans, mon activité principale se résumera au traitement de mes photos, de la messagerie, de ma compta. Pour cela une machine super véloce, hyper équipée, ne sera plus de mise, par contre un écran de bonne taille le sera. Ma machine actuelle, un 27" , 16 Go Ram, 4 Go CG, 1 To SSD, donc je peux voir venir, elle devrait tenir un bon bout de temps.

Mon ancienne machine, un 24 pouces de 2009 fait toujours le bonheur d'un de mes neveux, il faut dire qu'elle était bien vitaminée au départ, les 4 Go de Ram sont toujours suffisant, le HD de 750 Go également.

Je donne plus d'importance aux unités de sauvegardes, actuellement des DDE THB.


----------



## exo07 (25 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour a tous. J'attendais cette nouvelle generation d'imac pour renouveller mon viel'imac mi 2007 core 2 duo toujours sous snow leopard. A lecture des differents test je ne sais vraiment plus vers quoi m'orienter desormais. Je pensais prendre un 27 pouces, surtout pour la taille de l'ecran. Apres vu mon utilisation Un modele 21 pouces boosté a 16go de ram et equipé d'un fusion drive ou d'un ssd de 500go aurait pu me suffire. Pas besoin de CG vu que je ne joue pas. Mais avec ces options le 21 pouces est tres proche du 27 pouces sans ram bosstée mais avec un ssd de 500go. Je me demande si je ne vais pas attendre la sortie du Asus Zen Aio. Le tres haut de gamme en 24 pouces avec i7 et ssd de 500 go ne devrait pas couté plus de 1500 euros. J'ai deja fait le pas vers windows 10 avec un zenbook ux305. Fais chier apple


----------



## Sly54 (25 Octobre 2015)

exo07 a dit:


> Pas besoin de CG vu que je ne joue pas.


Je ne serais pas aussi affirmatif : il faut quand même gérer efficacement l'écran retina


----------



## exo07 (25 Octobre 2015)

Oui évidement .
Je voyais cela plutot en disant que vu mon utilisation, l'iris pro 6200 d'un imak 4K 21 pouces devrait suffire, ou que la CG de base du premier modèle 27 pouces aussi. A moins que je me trompe ... et dans ce cas cela signifierait que ces bécanes ne répondraient même pas à une utilisation basique ce qui serait terrifiant


----------



## oeufmollet (26 Octobre 2015)

Comme tu dis, entre les options bien chères et le prix du 21" qui atteint celui du 27" assez rapidement pour nous pousser à prendre le 27" même si on ne le veut pas (clairement moi je n'en veux pas, trop gros).
J'attends aussi pour renouveler le mien, j'ai déjà changé le disque dur donc il est reparti pour un certain temps, ça me laisse le temps de voir de réelles bonnes évolutions de la pomme, car pour l'instant ils ne me font pas rêver


----------

